

UARS live satellite tracker - calbucci
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/uars/status.html

======
tzs
I've just been going to Wolfram Alpha and asking "when is UARS visible from
Seattle?". That gives a map showing the current position and tells me when it
will be passing over me.

